# Patrones De radiación 3d  de Antenas en Matlab



## Daga55 (Nov 8, 2009)

Saludos... este es mi primer aporte, para los que en algún momento necesiten crear un patrón de radiación de antenas con matlab ahí esta un pequeño ejemplo con explicación.
este es mi blog. 


http://dagapatronradiacionmatlab.blogspot.com/2009/10/creacion-de-patrones-de-radiacion-de.html
gracias por la visita ^_^


----------

